# for a book im writing



## rotsuchi1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know i am probally not searchin right but does anyone know these in Latin or Greek
Lizard

Dog

Fish

Plant

Dead

Person

Octapus or Squid

Evil

Leader

Creator


----------



## Akoya (Jan 23, 2013)

Bing translator my friend.
Greek:
Σαύρα

Σκύλος

Ψάρια

Φυτών

Νεκρό

Πρόσωπο

Octapus ή καλαμάρια

Κακό

Ηγέτης

Δημιουργός

The latin one from Google:
acerta

Dog

Fish

planta

mortuus

persona

Octapus aut squid

malum

dux

Creator



Obviously not all the Latin are translated, If Google can't do it, I can't help you.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 23, 2013)

Babblefish.com is your friend


----------



## rotsuchi1 (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ thank you very much


----------



## rotsuchi1 (Jan 28, 2013)

do you think it'd be appropriate to use the city you live ( or used to live in ) as the setting of a story


----------

